# 2 New E* HD price packages?



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

They are switching to a $10 HD Essential and $20 HD Ultimate package split...question is...what channels will be split where? There are also *rumors* of a third $29 package...but no info on it yet.

Sign into your account then go here to see new changes:

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/usermanagement/summaryChanges.do

Maybe we will get channel list out of CES?


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

I read somewere that it would be the Voom channels that would count as the second tier. $10.00 without. $20.00 with. Thats how it used to be before they went with the "Metal" packages and then to the straight $20.00 package.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah, i'm just curious what the other 5 will be....should be a nice choice though for those who don't want VOOM.


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

If $20 is the "Ultimate" HD package, what's the $29 package? "Penultimate"?

And doesn't DirecTV charge $10 for all HD? Now Dish is going to charge me $29? For fewer HD channels?

(Yes, I know, don't listen to rumors until it shows up on your bill.)


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Only thing i can think of, is if they do launch a bunch of them at once, like James was talking about...and want to charge for them...which wouldn't make sense, since the site says the $10 deal will bring you all of the HD channels available in whichever package you are in.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

$10 to get rid of the VOOM hd channels?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!?

WHERE DO I SIGN UP!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

ASN21 said:


> $10 to get rid of the VOOM hd channels?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!?
> 
> WHERE DO I SIGN UP!?!?!?!?!?!?


They'll probably package Voom with HDNet, MHD, Discovery HD Theater, etc. to test your resolve.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

bartendress said:


> They'll probably package Voom with HDNet, MHD, Discovery HD Theater, etc. to test your resolve.


I mostly watch my locals, espn's, tnt, tbs in hd. I never watch Rave...Universal...Hdnet or those. Ill miss the monster channel and the gameplay HD channel. But those two channels alone are not worth $10 IMO. Oh yeah I also watch A&E and Discovery channel.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> They are switching to a $10 HD Essential and $20 HD Ultimate package split...question is...what channels will be split where? There are also *rumors* of a third $29 package...but no info on it yet.
> 
> Sign into your account then go here to see new changes:
> 
> ...


CES starts Monday, so press releases will fly. Personally I'm happy with the programming I have. *I will not pay for a new HD package.*


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> CES starts Monday, so press releases will fly. Personally I'm happy with the programming I have. *I will not pay for a new HD package.*


I think it's the same programming...just giving you a more of a choice on HD channels...instead of an all or nothing deal...

If they do put HD Theater, Universal, HD Net, ect. on with the VOOM pack, i will have to stay with it...unfortunately....but i have a feeling they will stack them like that...although it would be a true test to put the VOOM's in their own pack for $5-$10


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

TP715 said:


> And doesn't DirecTV charge $10 for all HD? Now Dish is going to charge me $29? For fewer HD channels?


D* is going to be $15 for all of their HD channels including those that do not have SD counterparts.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Will the AEP include the Ultimate? My guess is the $10 pak is Voom and the everything else is in the Ultimate. But it could be the other way around. I do think it would be a mistake to charge a $1 per Voom channel per month.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This is being discussed in the main price change thread over in the general forum
February 2008 Price Changes









That's the best description we have at the moment. Perhaps more tomorrow?

Depending on what 20 channels end up in "Ultimate HD" (15 voom plus ???) many will be able to reduce their HD down to the $10 package.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> This is being discussed in the main price change thread over in the general forum
> February 2008 Price Changes
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know...i was mainly talking about the HD price/lineup change, thats why i posted it in the HD forum.


> Will the AEP include the Ultimate? My guess is the $10 pak is Voom and the everything else is in the Ultimate. But it could be the other way around. I do think it would be a mistake to charge a $1 per Voom channel per month.


you will get all the HD versions of the SD channels you have in your package...any channels that are HD in the AEP, you will get for $10....the Ultimate will include those channels in your package plus 20 more (15 voom + 5 others probably)...thats what it says on the site at least.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I posted the info available on the EKB days ago and as James posted above it is on another thread as well:

*HD Essentials $10* includes all the HD channels that have a standard definition counterpart on the AT package one subscribes to. So National Geographic or the Science Channel would require AT250 plus the HD Essentials package. Animal Planet requires AT200 plus HD essentials. So far, all the others would be AT100 + HD Essentials. AEP+HD Essentials will also include NBATV HD.

*HD Ultimate $20* includes all the channels you would get with HD Essentials plus HDNet, HDNet movies, Universal HD, HD Theater, MHD plus the 15 Voom channels. The net change to anyone with Dish HD package going to Ultimate HD is ZERO. 
*HD Ultimate is identical to Dish HD now. *

*There was a rumored third HD package*. Two thoughts on this. 1)It could be that Puerto Rico/USVI may be offered the same HD package for $10 which is now available to Alaska and Hawaii. Or 2)it was a misunderstanding of the Essentials explanation. The channels on Dish Essentials are lebeled "Dish HD1, 2 or 3" which corresponds with AT100, 200 and 250. So National Geographic (AT250) is available in Dish HD 3. Animal planet (AT200) is available in Dish HD 2 and 3. A&E HD (AT100) is available in Dish HD1, 2 and 3.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

TNGTony said:


> I posted the info available on the EKB days ago and as James posted above it is on another thread as well:
> 
> *HD Essentials $10* includes all the HD channels that have a standard definition counterpart on the AT package one subscribes to. So National Geographic or the Science Channel would require AT250 plus the HD Essentials package. Animal Planet requires AT200 plus HD essentials. So far, all the others would be AT100 + HD Essentials. AEP+HD Essentials will also include NBATV HD.
> 
> ...


thats what i figured...i knew they wouldn't have the balls to put VOOM in a pack by itself.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

They better show some balls and add the channels that are available, which we don't have. Instead of working the 'think tank' to the bone to figure out new price "schemes", they should be working on how to add the new channels.

Yeah, I know, wait and see....


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'm sure DirecTV would love to see a $29 Dish HD package. The competitive trend is going to be more HD for less money, not more.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I counted about 18 hd channels that I have today minus the voom , hd net, hdnet movies, universal and Discovery theater channels. So I figure if they add Sci Fi and Usa in hd that would come to 20 hd channels for 10.00. Not bad. I am downgrading to essential hd pack next month + dvr advantage for top 250 + hbo and save about 28.00 a month. THat is even after the two extra dvr receivers added. AT least I can avoid the increase this year and cut out hd channels I really don't watch anymore. I 've seen all the repeats on the Voom channels ad nausem , so I won't miss watching them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are currently 23 HD channels in AT250 or below, not counting Voom.
In addition there are four premium movie channels and a selection or RSNs.
(Not to mention PPVs and other events.)

In order to have "20" additional channels in HD Ultimate E* will need to have Voom and five others. I'm hoping that five includes a couple of new channels.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

SciFi HD
USA HD
Speed Channel HD
YES HD
Spike HD
Fuel TV HD
CNBC HD
CNN HD
Fox Business HD
Weather Channel HD
Smithsonian HD
HDNet
HDNet movies
Universal HD
HD Theater
MHD
Fox Business HD
NESN HD

Add 2 more to these 18 would be a better "Ulitimate HD" pack IMO.....put the vooms in a separate pack, so that those who really want it can have it...those who really do not want it, don't have to...of course, this would still leave the premiums some are seeking:

Cinemax West HD
HBO West HD
Movie Channel HD
Showtime West HD
SHO Too HD
Starz Comedy HD
Starz Edge HD
Starz Kids and Family
Starz West HD

who knows...maybe those 9 other premiums plus all the rest could be the rumored $29 pack? Doubt it...but first...Charles would have to get on the horn to seal the deal on all these channels (when the sat is up).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe you are completely missing the point of the new packages. The HD Ultimate pack is NOT 20 channels of HD separate from HD Essentials. It is HD Essentials _PLUS_ 20 more channels.


----------

